# On my drain machinesds



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*On my drain machines*

Cables are bent like whips, less than 3/8" of an inch in diameter, no attachments. 


Customer asked why I don't put those on, explained that those who clean drains as their only job duty rarely run attachments on the smaller cables, use a root cutter, half blade when it comes to the larger drains when roots are involved. 


I've used a grease blade before, half and full for toilet paper clogs, same as a retriever in some cases if I can't get a blow up sack to work properly, get to where I want to move the packed pipe of toilet paper. 


On my 3/8" cable for 1.5" and 2" drains, 2 hard bends, 18" apart near the end. The first bend at 2", second at 16". 

Always show the customer how the cable takes a full swath around the inside of the pipe by being straightened being inside the pipe, scouring the inside. 

Turning the drum one revolution shows the cable's end, turning while outside the machine a couple feet out.

Run a spear most of the time for all larger drains, throw a half blade root cutter if I pull back roots on the first pass.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Your kidding right.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Start a poll!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

And here we go !!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I never understood why some guys cut the 'C' cutter making it a half-C cutter.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I never understood why some guys cut the 'C' cutter making it a half-C cutter.



For starters it will get into tighter spots and bends


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

The job I did yesterday, 


If I would of attempted to clear that drain with any type of attachment whatsoever, it would of never opened the drain. 


I tubed the cable from machine to cleanout and it was like a small explosion went off when I finally broke through, which was crustated buildup between dissimilar materials (copper to cast) and I wound that drum up some before it flipped the cable in the drum. 


Customer greatly appreciated that I brought a bigger machine this time (300 with 100 drum) insteat of my Spartan 81. 

I've basically retired the 81 because my hands cannot handle that cable and the aggressive movements to clear the drain. Those days are over with. 


I've never agreed with running an aggressive blade in a drain until I know and understand that drain situation completely, otherwise I can either not get it open unless downsizing, get it stuck intentionally by going blind at it, or snap a cable trying to remove it. 


Never will I take a first pass on any drain with any aggressive blades... I've learned by the rule of history and what that can do for equipment, situation, time on the job.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING;406749[COLOR=Red said:


> ]Cables are bent like whips, less than 3/8" of an inch in diameter, no attachments. [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Customer asked why I don't put those on, explained that those who clean drains as their only job duty rarely run attachments on the smaller cables, use a root cutter, half blade when it comes to the larger drains when roots are involved.
> ...




*Dunbar that is the way I almost always ran my cables, :thumbup:*

*I very rarely ran any kind of head only when cable was new before I cut the bulb end off then I made the bends and opened so many small drains that other plumbers with cutter heads could not get though :thumbsup:*


----------

